# I have no report because...



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been offshore for the last month! What gives? This stinks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm waiting for everything to close, so I can ensure that'll I'll catch everything.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I almost sold my boat today.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I almost sold my boat today.


Trading up?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Trading up?


No, his had a bigass hole in it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> No, his had a bigass hole in it!



*Not anymore!!








*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Trading up?



:2guns::2guns::2guns:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I haven't been offshore for the last month! What gives?


You have been catching many *Fish* on "Dry Land".


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

So thats what that thing is in my front yard, allmost forgot.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going Tuesday or die trying !!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

.....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> I almost sold my boat today.


I said that a few months ago, damn if it didn't happen a few days later.


----------

